# dudas sobre transistores NPN Y PNP



## pilardaniela24 (Nov 11, 2007)

hola, por que el beta entre el transistor NPN y PNP es diferente? y cuando chequeo con el tester en funcion diodo un transistor NPN y uno PNP se trocan los valores osea:
NPN = 2N2222
Entre emisor y base= 631
Entre base colector = 620
Entre colector y emisor= no da valor
β= 156

PNP = 2N2907
Entre emisor y base= 616
Entre base colector = 630
Entre colector y emisor= no da valor
β= 213
gracias por su respuestas


----------



## mabauti (Nov 11, 2007)

depende de de su construccion fisica y el uso para el cual fueron destinados


----------



## pilardaniela24 (Nov 11, 2007)

pero si aun no los he utilizado en nada y ya me da una diferencia muy grande, entonces en que radica su diferencia?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 11, 2007)

La beta o ganancia es un valor particular de cada transistor, Cada modelo tiene sus parametros, pero el numero en si es propio de cada transistor individual, al igual que las resistencias o cualquier componente.
De todos modos con dos transistores totalmente diferentes no se poruqe esperas tener la misma ganancia.
Saludos.


----------



## eddy70 (Nov 12, 2007)

recuerda que entre emisor y colector las lecturas son " ol " por lo tanto la otra terminal es la base, una vez identificado el tipo de transistor y enque terminal esta la base checa el valor entre la base y las otras terminales y donde indique un valor " mayor " sera el emisor por lo tanto el otro el emisor saludos.


----------



## bactering (Nov 13, 2007)

¿Qué tiene que ver la caida de tensión en los diodos que forman un transitor con la ganancia?
NADA!

Lo principal es saber que es cada cosa y su aplicación junto a la comprensión


----------



## Franco_80 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola Daniela, el beta varía de transistor en transistor, incluso siendo éstos el mismo modelo, el fabricante nos da un valor típico, un valor máximo y uno mínimo para cada modelo, éstos valores tienen una gran dispersión para los bipolares y más aún para los Jfet.
Es el que diseña un amplificador el encargado de que todos sus amplificador tengan una ganancia con mucho menor dispersión, ésto se logra colocando la resistencia de emisor, q es la que apantalla el Beta o Hfe.

Los valores que estas midiendo, son los respectivos diodos con que se forma un TR. el diodo de B-E, y el de B-C.  cuando medis entre Colector y emisor, no medís nada, porque uno de los dichos diodos(según la posición de las puntas del tester) está en inversa.

Saludos


----------



## jorgelaratawasa (Nov 4, 2008)

oye esque nunca te dijeron que los valores de los transistores siempre varian aunque se suponga que sean iguales y mas si son de distintas polaridades.ya ni la muelas a mi se me hace que te resolvieron el ejercicio que ponen para hacerte miembro mejor ponte a estudiar y luego preguntas mano.si sigues asi vas a ser mi chalan.


----------



## _Maxi (Nov 6, 2008)

La diferencia entre un transistor PNP y uno NPN, es que el PNP es un transistor formado por 3 junturas en ese orden: una juntura P, una juntura N, y una juntura P. El NPN es una juntura N, una juntura P, y una juntura N.

Qué es una juntura P o N?

Bueno, un diodo es una juntura PN o NP.

Una juntura se forma teniendo un material semiconductor (silicio el más usado) e insertándole por los costados algún otro elemento con 3 electrones en el ultimo nivel por un lado y con 5 electrones en el ultimo nivel por el otro lado.

Si le insertas un elemento con cinco electrones en su ultimo nivel, una vez que este penetra al silicio, el silicio se transformadorrma en material tipo N.
Si le insertas un elemento trivalente, el silicio se hace material tipo P.

O al revés.. no recuerdo bien.

Todo esto es muy extenso, y es un tema que cualquier libro de semiconductores te va a explicar. Incluso en la wikipedia puede que encuentres esto bien explicado.

El diodo tiene un comportamiendo más o menos fácil de explicar... el transistor se complica bastante más.

Te recomiendo leer esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semiconductor
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor

Fijate en el sentido de la corriente convencional de emisor en el PNP y el NPN. Son distintos. El PNP "PeNetra" al nodo, y el NPN "NoPeNetra".

Bueno, un día un profesor dijo que el NPN era más usado porque para obtener una corriente convencional de emisor que no penetre, había que polarizar al transistor con tensiones positivas y que era por esa simple razón que se usaba mas el NPN.


----------



## elektro_23 (Nov 11, 2008)

no deben de marcar exactamente igual y como dicen uno es negativo y el otro posistivo para so fueron creados pero tienen una tolerancia o un rango y los que marcas estan en el rango normal


----------

